# Pc nuevo gaming gama media



## Kitsunito (25 Jul 2020)

Buenas, necesito cambiar mi ordenador. El que tengo ahora es un amd fx8350 con una 970. Quiero notar una diferencia si es posible que supongo que si, yo habia pensado en un ryzen 3 3600 y una 1660 pero no tengo mucha idea

Quiero mi presupuesto en: Aussar, PCComponentes
El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será: ofimática, jugar
Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de ... 700 Euros.
¿Quiero montaje de equipo: SI
¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido? NO
Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto... me da igual la verdad,mientras refrigere bien
La calidad gráfica que me gustaría es... poder jugar a los juegos actuales sin tirones de fps y congelamientos y que se vea bien
¿Voy a hacer Overclock?...no
¿Voy a hacer SLI/Crossfire?...no
¿Quiero periféricos?...No
Tengo un monitor de 24” full hd 60hz (pero tambien tengo un 2k a 144 que no uso porque el mio no lo aguanta)


----------



## juanvi (26 Jul 2020)

En Coolmod por *741,20 €*
Si tuvieran disponible, cambiar fuente a 550w (+ 2€) por si en futuro añades gráfica más potente 69.95 €

Recomendable un disipador dedicado mejor que el de serie:
27.95 € https://www.coolmod.com/arctic-freezer-34-co-disipador-cpu-precio
Saludos


----------



## Kitsunito (26 Jul 2020)

Muchas gracias aunque la caja preferiría otra, más que nada porque he tenido malas experiencias con las cajas nox así baratas, se calientan bastante las que he tenido. Si pudiera subir a 800 como mucho que me cambiarías? Contando que mientras me lo monten, me da un poco igual la página.


----------



## juanvi (26 Jul 2020)

Esa caja es una cucada y ventila muy bien al tener el frontal mallado y no tapado como habrá sido tu caso.
El único pero es que sólo lleva un venti de serie y el hueco de la fuente va arriba absorbiendo calor.

Fuente muy buena de 550w como SuperFlower Leadex
El disipador citado
Otra caja más grande en formato ATX, con tres ventis frontales, RGB, Cristal Templado pero nos pasamos
Por  824,14 €
Y ya si puedes la B450 Mortar Max a 96€.

Edit.- Antes de efectuar el pago, en código pon SUPER-CHAPUZAS y te ahorras un 1%.


----------



## Kitsunito (27 Jul 2020)

Perdona juanvi al final he cambiado un poco de planes, voy a hacer el pedido en Pccomp con lo de aplazar el pago asi que necesito que sea alli y puedo ampliar el presupuesto a 1000€.
He estado mirando y me he hecho una config, dime que te parece o cambiale lo que veas o hazme una nueva y me lo comprare en cuanto me des el visto bueno.





						Configurador PC | Tu PC por piezas en ► PcComponentes
					

Configura un PC eligiendo tú mismo los componentes para disfrutar de una ⭐configuración a medida⭐ al ✅mejor precio✅ en ordenadores de sobremesa.




					www.pccomponentes.com
				




Edit: tambien he visto esta opcion, aver que opinas aunque lo que mas cambia es la grafica, aunque me han dicho que me cogiese un ssd de "los nuevos" que van bastante mas rapido :





						Configurador PC | Tu PC por piezas en ► PcComponentes
					

Configura un PC eligiendo tú mismo los componentes para disfrutar de una ⭐configuración a medida⭐ al ✅mejor precio✅ en ordenadores de sobremesa.




					www.pccomponentes.com


----------



## juanvi (27 Jul 2020)

No necesitas 32gb para juegos.
No necesitas ssd nvme. Sí que son más productivos en otras tareas, pero nada aprovechables en juegos.
No necesitas un disipador tan tocho.
Por lo que me quedaría con la primera opción por mejor gráfica RTX 2060 y caja con mejor Airflow.
Si acaso añade esta ram por 75€ Hyperx fury 2x8gb 3200Mhz CL16


----------



## Kitsunito (27 Jul 2020)

Perdona mi ignorancia, entonces quedaria asi? Cambiando la ram , porque si tienes razon, no necesito 32gb.






						Configurador PC | Tu PC por piezas en ► PcComponentes
					

Configura un PC eligiendo tú mismo los componentes para disfrutar de una ⭐configuración a medida⭐ al ✅mejor precio✅ en ordenadores de sobremesa.




					www.pccomponentes.com
				




Quiero asegurarme que este bien asi si puedo hago el pedido esta misma semana ya en cuanto pueda
La caja realmente me da igual, puse esa porque vi que la pusisteis en una configuracion y supuse que esta bien, supongo que todo cabrá.
Tanto la placa como el disipador y los discos estan bien entonces?
Y la fuente? Esque nunca habia visto esa marca, pero tampoco he encontrado ninguna otra asi mas conocida en Pccomp.


----------



## juanvi (28 Jul 2020)

Todo correcto. La fuente está muy bien BBB, componentes internos de calidad, ventilador silencioso y potencia más que suficiente para este equipo, con cinco años de garantía. Seguramente será la más vendida.

Si vas apurado, viendo lo que has ido aumentando el presupuesto, y te da igual el trazado de rayos y demás de las RTX podrías ahorrar 100€ con la  Evga GTX 1660 Super que es la que mejor precio/rendimiento ofrece. Para 1080p va muy bien.


----------



## Kitsunito (28 Jul 2020)

Muchas gracias! Respecto a la gráfica, la cosa es que tengo un monitor 2k de 144hz que obviamente no lo estoy usando ahora mismo porque mi pc actual no lo soporta, no habría ningún problema si uso ese monitor con la 2060 ni con la fuente que se quedaría corta de potencia ni nada o de calentamiento? Porque supongo que la 2060 es mejor que la 1660 súper.


----------



## juanvi (28 Jul 2020)

No te va a gustar lo que te diré...
Para ese monitor (mal denominado 2K), es decir 1440p, mínimo pondría la 2060 pero Súper, con 8gb de vram y más potente claro está, que la 2060.
En coolmod tienes por 380€ la KFA2 2060 SUPER por algo más de esos 335€ de la 2060.
En pcc tienes una Zotac mini a mismo precio. Quedaría en *1.087 €*

Edit.- En cuanto a la fuente, estate tranquilo, aún te sobran 150w, 200w apurando:

*Best PSU FOR Ryzen 3600 + Nvidia RTX 2060 Super / RTX 2070 / RTX 2070 Super / AMD RX 5700 XT*


GPUListed TDP*Approximate System TDP* (without overclock)RTX 2060 Super160 W350 – 400 WRTX 2070175 W370 – 420 WRTX 2070 Super215 W410 – 460 WRX 5700XT225 W420 – 470 W

Para una 2070S / 5700XT sí que subiría a una 650w... (siempre psu's de calidad, nada de baratijas de 750w por 30€).
Venga, un saludo.


----------



## Kitsunito (28 Jul 2020)

Vale ya veo, supongo que es porque no llegaría a los 144 fps no? Que tampoco entiendo mucho de este tema. Supongo que en juegos jugados con buena calidad no valdría la pena pero en algún juego más de pvp / competitivo bajándome la calidad que seguramente llegaría a 200 fps tampoco sería viable la 2060 con el 1440p a 144?


Edit:me voy a quedar con la 2060 normal para no subir más el precio y cuando pueda me compraré una 1080p de 144 y de mientras iré tirando con estas dos, la cosa es que por ejemplo ahora estoy jugando a un mmorpg que en pvp se bajan gráficos entonces llegaría seguro a aprovechar el 144hz yo creo.


----------



## juanvi (28 Jul 2020)

Qué va, para 144 Hz en resolución 1440p mínimo la 2070S, aconsejable la 2080S según exigencia del juego.


----------



## Kitsunito (28 Jul 2020)

Vale, entonces hare lo que me dices. Creo que esto es lo. Mejor que puedo hacer. Me quedaré con la 2060 normal y me intentaré coger un 1080p a 144hz. En caso de no poder llegar al monitor ya que he subido bastante el precio me cogeré la 2060 súper mini que me has dicho y iré tirando con la 1440p que tengo a 60hz y a un futuro ya me miraría una 1080p.
La única duda que tengo es de ser el caso de cogerme la 2060 súper mini de zotac si necesitaría algo más de disipar o algo o no se me calentaria?
Y la otra duda es que he visto que la caja solo te trae los tres ventiladores de delante, con esos tengo suficiente más el disipador?
Muchas gracias por todo, aprecio mucho tu trabajo y paciencia.


----------



## juanvi (28 Jul 2020)

A ver... ¿pero no dices que tienes dos monitores? 
- un 1080p 60Hz suficiente una 1660 Súper
- un 1440p 144Hz, aquí necesitas algo bueno como dije si quieres calidad Ultra y una alta tasa de frames. La 2060 Súper le hará cosquillas (60-70 FPS)... jajaja 
Mírate vídeos para que te hagas una idea... p. ej.: 




Esa caja ventila muy bien.
Un ventilador para la trasera sí, de 120 mm para que expulse el aire caliente de la caja, como por ejemplo Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 o un Arctic F12 o similar


----------



## Kitsunito (28 Jul 2020)

Vale ya he hecho el pedido! Al final he puesto esto:





						Configurador PC | Tu PC por piezas en ► PcComponentes
					

Configura un PC eligiendo tú mismo los componentes para disfrutar de una ⭐configuración a medida⭐ al ✅mejor precio✅ en ordenadores de sobremesa.




					www.pccomponentes.com
				




Más una pantalla ya que la tenia que cambiar que la mia necesitaba renovación:





						AOC Gaming 24G2U 24" LED IPS FullHD 144Hz FreeSync | PcComponentes.com
					

Comprar tu AOC Gaming 24G2U 24" LED IPS FullHD 144Hz FreeSync al mejor precio nunca había sido tan fácil y barato en una tienda de venta online con tantas ofertas y descuentos.




					www.pccomponentes.com
				




Espero haber hecho bien y muchas gracias por todo 


PD: La 1440p es de un amigo que me dejo en su dia pero que cogiendome yo esta se la voy a devolver asi que ya me olvido de esa y me quedo con la mia^^

Edit: Acabo de ver lo que me has puesto del ventilador trasero, no se lo he puesto, se lo tendria que poner o con la 2060 normal no hace falta? Que aun estoy a tiempo de comprar un ventilador mas para que me lo monten creo.
La pasta termica y todo eso supongo que ya me la ponen en el montaje no?


----------



## juanvi (28 Jul 2020)

Ese monitor AOC se ha recomendado mucho y por debajo de 200€ que solía ser su precio... buena compra.
Sí, mándales un mail. Imagino que tendrás que hacer otro pago de ese ventilador y una vez pagado, les informas para que lo monten...

Siempre mínimo un ventilador metiendo aire fresco y uno sacando el aire caliente, para que haya circulación de aire, sea cual fuere la gráfica.

La pasta ya viene incluída en el disipador.

Venga, a disfrutarlo.


----------



## Kitsunito (11 Ago 2020)

Buenas tardes. Al final aun no me ha llegado el ordenador, han tenido un problema con el disipador y no lo tienen hasta el día 26, asique sería esperarme un mes más.. Me hn comentado que si quiero cambiarlo por otro, me gustaría saber si habría alguno que le fuera bien como el que me pusisteis. Si se va un poco no pasa nada, prefiero que no se caliente.


----------



## juanvi (12 Ago 2020)

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition  | PcComponentes.com
					

Comprar tu Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition al mejor precio nunca había sido tan fácil y barato en una tienda de venta online con tantas ofertas y descuentos.




					www.pccomponentes.com


----------



## Kitsunito (13 Ago 2020)

Vale, tampoco hay stock de ese me han dicho.. Hay algun otro que pueda poner o ya me espero a alguno de esos?..

Edit: Me han ofrecido este: https://www.pccomponentes.com/cooler-master-hyper-h411r-white-led

Perono se si sera peor al ser masbarato, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea, hare lo que me digais, si creeis que hay alguno que este bien lo pongo, sino me espero ya las 2 semanas, mi prioridad es que no se me caliente cuando lo tenga.


----------



## FerentZ (13 Ago 2020)

Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Ventilador CPU Rojo | PcComponentes.com
					

Comprar tu Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Ventilador CPU Rojo al mejor precio nunca había sido tan fácil y barato en una tienda de venta online con tantas ofertas y descuentos.




					www.pccomponentes.com


----------



## Kitsunito (13 Ago 2020)

He visto que de este tambien tienen stock:





						Cooler Master Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition | PcComponentes.com
					

Comprar tu Cooler Master Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition al mejor precio nunca había sido tan fácil y barato en una tienda de venta online con tantas ofertas y descuentos.




					www.pccomponentes.com
				




Hay alguna diferencia en refrigeracion entre este y el Arctic Freezer 34 esports? Me refiero, alguno es mejor que el otro? Cual le pondriais de estos dos vosotros? Gracias


----------



## Kitsunito (14 Ago 2020)

Aclaro que pregunto por este porque es como los que me habíais dicho antes, solo que una versión diferente,realmente les diré que me pongan el que me digáis que se me calentará menos


----------



## FerentZ (14 Ago 2020)

El arctic es mejor, mas silencioso,mejor rendimiento, mas garantia


----------

